# accidents with models



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What is the biggest accident with models you have had or seen.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

My aunt with her boots on stood on my assembled army in turn one of a floor game!!!
Half the bases were warped!!! *cries*
My best model was at the epicenter too!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

any other accidents


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

stood on some black orks however i made out i didn`t get 10 in a box so i got another box free = ownage


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweetness free models


----------



## mjobrien10 (Mar 6, 2008)

at a friday night tourney a while back I had an opponent playingy tau, He has 3 broad sides and several crisis suits near some terrain on the table edge. An errant arm took the terrain and the tau to the floor un-basing most of them and breaking them into lots o lil tau bits.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

a while back there was a veteran tournie player being a tool playing against a noob and he was taking liberties with the rules it was justice when his model case fell on the gaming table squashing half of his beautifully painted army. i almost felt sorry for him as he was nearly in tears.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My most imfamous accident was at my old Games club back when we lived in Cornwall, and I accidently knocked one of my wifes (then Girlfriend) heavily converted Chaos Daemon Princes onto the floor and bent him compleatly outta shape. Like a chaos chicken I picked the model up placed it on the table and played the oblivious game. When she found it I was all 'bet it was one of the younger kids did it' routine and she was grumbling about kids touching her models for months. 
I admited it reccently, some 7yrs later, and she did see the funny side, after a swift kick to my 'round tables' and in general has thrown in the odd sarky comment if I drop one of my figs since. Hehe

As to myself, my worst accident was a stupid one, tried to cut off a piece of flak metal from a Predator when about to go out, in a rush. Not concentrating, slipped and aye, my left thumb still has a 2cm scar along the edge 9yrs later. Blood everywhere.. although it did teach me the lesson to take my time with blades.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any more guys


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

My friends tau army is at my house. His hammerhead turret is removable, and being the (not really) funny guy i am, I took it, and hid it under the couch. now, at this point , my dad came in, and tried to move the couch, by lifting it up, but accidentally dropped it on the turret. it was fine, but when my friend went to go pick it up, he knocked over his 3 battle suits that we converted. took about 7 hours to make, and 3 seconds to break

Moral of the story: never put Suits in the corner

Story #2 
me and my friends played 40k, and my tau friend always has all of his troops in unison order, kept in lines and squares. I had too much kool-aid that day, and when i hit him with my barbed strangler Fex, i threw a ball into the middle of is troops. When i got the ball back, it had multiple tau heads, some plasma rifles and a base stuck in it.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Lession leaned, what about warhammer accidents


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

watching a gw guy try and carry about 10 boxes with a beautifully painted high elf dragon on top then dropping it down a flight of stairs and watching it shatter......


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

anyothers, is there any funny ones


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

bean said:


> watching a gw guy try and carry about 10 boxes with a beautifully painted high elf dragon on top then dropping it down a flight of stairs and watching it shatter......


ouch I bet that was upsetting


----------



## The_Chaplain (Jun 17, 2008)

wow these are pretty mortifying to hear :shok:


----------



## its me is that u (Mar 14, 2008)

well one day 7 years ago i got home from work and my dog had chewed my Empire: cannon, hero on horse, and Orcs: hero on boar, charriot< i still miss that one> and archers all mangled beyond repair squished, and teeth marks & holes...
i was so pissed with one swoop of an arm i cleared the entire rest of the table 
<Brets-1000pts,vampire-1000pts,and what was left of my empire & Orcs>
Not really an accident but lots of models destroyed. It was at least a year before i took them back out of the basement to re-assemble


----------

